# Diy:torch Your Stainless Steel Atomizer Cap Bronze Or Blue Color



## devdev (4/4/14)

It's apparently not safe - check this comment:



> As a welder I must advise that you DO NOT DO THIS, heating SS up to the temp that it changes color results in the release of Hexaventalte Chromium...BAD SHIT?



Anyone got more info on whether this is true? The cap looks awesome when finished


----------



## Alex (4/4/14)

Well I did some digging and came up with this interesting thread on Reddit

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...zpi5/whats_safe_or_not_about_stainless_steel/

Quote -

"Here's some fun facts.
"agitation of tissue" can cause cancer.

No one knows what 'causes' cancer. We know what 'can' cause cancer but those things can also 'not' cause cancer...

Cancer is when a cell is damaged but doesn't go through cell death fast enough to stop mitosis. This means a damaged cell replicates and generally creates more damaged cells. Hence why part of the 'cure' is frying the cells that are damaged so they stop and why the worst types of cancer involve cells that migrate to other parts of the body and become new cells because they're just good enough to make it there and reform into new fucked up cancers. It's sorta like idiots breeding, they're not too dumb to **** and just die off so they wander about the globe propagating and doing stupid shit.

Torch oxidizing stainless mesh 'could' potentially create hexavalent chromium but it would be well under the AL and PEL for osha standards unless you were doing it in bulk. vaping is not going to create anywhere near a 'dangerous' level or even close to the AL (Acceptable level) according to OSHA standards.

None of the actual hardware we use is going to get hot enough to create it or be agitated in a way that can create it (grinding stainless can also make Cr VI)

Ultimately, this is very low on the risk factor scale "

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

Ok so the real risk botching up your stainless gear by heating incorrectly.

I am gonna wait for someone else to mess this up first, and then learn from their experience

@Rowan Francis is usually up for this kind of a mission from what I understand


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/4/14)

Hmmmmmmm interesting

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/4/14)

You mean something like this



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (5/4/14)

Go big laddy! Do it till its blue!

That is sick as *** !


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

devdev said:


> Go big laddy! Do it till its blue!



Isn't it past your bed time @devdev? It's past mine but I have to play with Erica? YOu having the same problem?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> You mean something like this
> View attachment 3057
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Looks awesome! There we are back on the thread discussion!


----------



## Alex (5/4/14)

I would like to do this on the drip tray of my espresso machine 

just found this neat technique


----------



## Alex (5/4/14)

Straight after the Vape Meet I decided to bronze mybrand new IGO-W and a few other parts on the Nemi and Kayfun

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

Alex said:


> Straight after the Vape Meet I decided to bronze mybrand new IGO-W and a few other parts on the Nemi and Kayfun


That looks awesome, well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/4/14)

Matthee said:


> That looks awesome, well done!



Thanks for the compliment, I was checking out some youtube vids, and the electric stove method seemed to give very good results. The only part that I found very difficult was the nemi locking ring, at one stage it was almost completely black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (6/4/14)

What vape meet were you at? Couldn't even torch myself after, even if I wanted to

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

That torched drip tip on the Igo looks wicked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/4/14)

been wanting to do something like this for ages. looks awesome


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks for the compliment, I was checking out some youtube vids, and the electric stove method seemed to give very good results. The only part that I found very difficult was the nemi locking ring, at one stage it was almost completely black.


I infer you used the electric stove method? Do you have a link to that video maybe?


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I infer you used the electric stove method? Do you have a link to that video maybe?



This is the one that gave me the idea.

Preparation involved first soaking everything in some meths, to clean off any oil residues.

Secondly, I filled a small cup with some cooking oil and added a teaspoon of filter coffee grinds to give the oil a dark colour.

Then I sorta copied the vid for the most part but I took it off periodically to drop each piece into the coffee soaked cup of oil, followed by a clean rinse, then back into the methylated spirits dip and back onto the hot plate.

here's the vid

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Alex said:


> This is the one that gave me the idea.
> 
> Preparation involved first soaking everything in some meths, to clean off any oil residues.
> 
> ...



Thanks, wonder how a Russian will look in that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)

Might just do one of my Kayfuns. I think my Nemesis looks pretty awesome now with these bronze accents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

ERA Mini dripper hood - No meths, no coffee, no preparation. I think the results clearly show that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)

wow, looking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/4/14)

go dude go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

It's so/so in real life :/

Only saw your post about method after I had torched it. Didn't want to try on my nice gear, but will do it properly next time.

I want fully blue, not the brown, but it seems the difference between them is literally in the few seconds from when its blue to when it suddenly goes brown. Also got a few grease spots which you can't see in the pic.


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)

devdev said:


> It's so/so in real life :/
> 
> Only saw your post about method after I had torched it. Didn't want to try on my nice gear, but will do it properly next time.
> 
> I want fully blue, not the brown, but it seems the difference between them is literally in the few seconds from when its blue to when it suddenly goes brown. Also got a few grease spots which you can't see in the pic.



When I did the Nemesis locking ring on the hot plate stove, it wasn't easy getting the ring to heat evenly with a flat heated surface. The colour went from copper to blue to clear to black. Now the black really looked cool. But when I was washing it with a scotchbrite sponge, the black rubbed off. And I was back to the default stainless.

Then I tried the locking ring again on the solid flat stove top, but this time I just used the back of a teaspoon thru the locking ring, and kept wheeling it slowly over the hot surface. It didn't take very long, maybe a minute or two, before it started bronzing again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (8/4/14)

so i wanted to get in on this action and did a little fiddling myself 

this is what i started off with, my little bagua i got from CVS a few months back




then i took it apart




applied various heat sources from my little blowtorch, the stoves plate and even made a wee fire




and this is the result, one veeery "old" mech mod





??

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (8/4/14)

awesome stuff


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

denizenx said:


> so i wanted to get in on this action and did a little fiddling myself
> 
> this is what i started off with, my little bagua i got from CVS a few months back
> 
> ...


Certainly has character now.


----------



## johan (8/4/14)

@denizenx all I can say:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (8/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Both those pictures had me cracked up! But then I qualify on both counts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JB1987 (8/4/14)

Also decided to give it a go as I had 2 Igo-L caps lying around, I think it looks pretty good:












Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (8/4/14)

lekke soos 'n cracker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/4/14)

Last one (don't want to hijack the topic) this should then apply to some posters here:


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Looking good @JB1987 the bronzed look is much more subtle.

We actually need a Home Brew subforum I think.

Basically for Patina, Torching, Making mods from scratch, home made Atomisers, Johan's insulation taped battery to bottom of atomiser and so on. SA has such a strong spirit of innovation.

@Matthee what do you think?


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

JB1987 said:


> Also decided to give it a go as I had 2 Igo-L caps lying around, I think it looks pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks exquisite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (8/4/14)

i second that motion


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> Looking good @JB1987 the bronzed look is much more subtle.
> 
> We actually need a Home Brew subforum I think.
> 
> ...


Go for it. Or "Pimp your mod" I have seen suggested elsewhere. You want a subforum to the Modders forum? Give me a name and description and will do.


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Hmmm, I prefer the idea of Home Brew - basically just getting silly with any bits of gear, kit bashing factory stuff, or starting from scratch.

Pimp my gear sounds like it focuses on customising a finished product - definitely part of what I am thinking of, but much more beyond that.

Eg. Home made vape stands, modifying non vape gear to be useable, making an old clearo tank into a volt meter, etc.

The sort of place that @johan @denizenx @Alex @CraftyZA and @Hein510 would post their zany creations


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Maybe more of a standalone forum. Seems more than just to do with modding?


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Yes, I think a stand alone is better.

Almost like DIY, but that name lacks punch


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Done, comments to amend the description are more than welcome.


----------



## johan (8/4/14)

suggestion: "Techie Corner" or "Techie Backroom"


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

johan said:


> suggestion: "Techie Corner" or "Techie Backroom"


Suggestion for what? In the place of the suggested "Home Brew" or a new forum" If the latter, no problem, just give me a description to add so peeps know what it is about.


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Great - maybe the workbench?

I don't know. Will start migrating threads across as there are already some great items to showcase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Suggestion for what? In the place of the suggested "Home Brew" or a new forum" If the latter, no problem, just give me a description to add so peeps know what it is about.



Home Brew fine with me but if you guys think a new separate forum is better; ie ... place for technical discussions related to mechanical modifications, electronics, repair and d.i.y - this sounds a bit lame, apologies (brain is not working at all had a super K@# day today).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> Great - maybe the workbench?
> 
> I don't know. Will start migrating threads across as there are already some great items to showcase


You must please put things in context. To what does "Great - maybe the workbench?" refer? To @johan's suggestion or to be added to the Home Brew description. And I presume you will be migrating stuff to the Home Brew forum?


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

johan said:


> Home Brew fine with me but if you guys think a new separate forum is better; ie ... place for technical discussions related to mechanical modifications, electronics, repair and d.i.y - this sounds a bit lame, apologies (brain is not working at all had a super K@# day today).


No problem, let us think about that again tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Sorry @Matthee didn't mean to confuse you.

"Great" was in response to the new forum. "the workbench" was a suggestion for a name for the forum. Was thinking out loud.

Yes I will be migrating relevant posts across to the Home Brew forum that you have set up


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> Sorry @Matthee didn't mean to confuse you.
> 
> "Great" was in response to the new forum. "the workbench" was a suggestion for a name for the forum. Was thinking out loud.
> 
> Yes I will be migrating relevant posts across to the Home Brew forum that you have set up


No problem, just for future reference - always better to do the reply or +quote insert in a forum is my experience, unless absolutely no chance of any confusion.


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/4/14)

Now that I have access to my tools - I can do this 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Now that I have access to my tools - I can do this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (17/4/14)

Looks good buddy

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

Awesome @Rowan Francis , have a look here, you might find it interesting: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/patina-formulas-for-brass-copper-etc.1721/


----------



## ET (18/4/14)

i'd make a joke about rowan's fingernails but mine are only slightly shorter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (31/5/14)

Home Brew suggests DIY liquids


----------

